# nn



## vicTor (29/12/21)

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## vicTor (29/12/21)

would just like to thank all those that contributed, nice one !

this is what is available:

Reactions: Winner 21


----------



## vicTor (29/12/21)

a great big thank you to @DavyH 

I believe you made the bulk of the contribution.

thank you Sir 

respect !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (3/1/22)



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## vicTor (3/1/22)

...apologies, also donated by an awesome juice maker was 5 x 100ml 3mg bottles of juices (bubblegum profiles)

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## vicTor (7/1/22)

two parcels dispatched yesterday !

I hope this helps getting these guys back on the vaping track

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## vicTor (7/1/22)

updated pic of what's available and 3 x 100ml juice 3mg

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## vicTor (17/1/22)

There will be a PIF box
at the Vape Meet. Bring along any
of your unwanted, unused vaping
items, cotton, coils, tools, tanks,
juice or mods.

Someone might/could use what you don't want.


​

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## vicTor (21/1/22)

...a kind reminder

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (27/1/22)

vicTor said:


> ...a kind reminder


Hey @vicTor I have some Salt Nic juices to bring to the next meet, most are used, some are basically still full. Not sure if thats ok?

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## vicTor (27/1/22)

Spunk3yMunk3y said:


> Hey @vicTor I have some Salt Nic juices to bring to the next meet, most are used, some are basically still full. Not sure if thats ok?



hi, anything is most welcome, very kind of you, thank you.

see you there bro

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Stranger (27/1/22)

Spunk3yMunk3y said:


> Hey @vicTor I have some Salt Nic juices to bring to the next meet, most are used, some are basically still full. Not sure if thats ok?



Did any flies get in the juice ?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (27/1/22)

Stranger said:


> Did any flies get in the juice ?


@Stranger I know u like your vape to bzzzz when you hit it, I'll add one for you specially xD

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stranger (27/1/22)

Not unless Marley gets them first.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## vicTor (30/1/22)

sorry it took so long, this is what's available after the last meet 22/01, the box filled up and then emptied as people took what they need, goal achieved.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## vicTor (7/2/22)

...a kind reminder of the PIF Box !

You may wonder what this is ?

Well, we believe in "Paying It Forward" to help out those in need.

So bring along any of your unwanted / not used Vape paraphernalia that may be a schlep to try and sell, just bring it to the Meet and drop it in the box !

It could be anything from a mod, to cotton, to coils, to tools, to juice or even RTA/RDA's

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## vicTor (1/3/22)

...apologies for only posting this now, please see what is available, this was collected at our 19th February Vape Meet, thank you to all those that contributed, you know who you are.

_...by Vapers, for the Vapers _

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## vicTor (3/3/22)

...a bunch of stuff picked up today, all the best guys

...will update what's left

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (21/3/22)

I'm curious to see what's left in the PIF boxes after this last vape meet ... as it was certainly a big attraction

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## vicTor (22/3/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I'm curious to see what's left in the PIF boxes after this last vape meet ... as it was certainly a big attraction



hello will do an unpack and photo during the day and post

thanks to yours and everyone's contribution once again

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## vicTor (23/3/22)

apologies for the delay, thanks to everyone that contributed and to those that grabbed something on the day (JHB vs PTA vape meet - 19/03/2022) hope it helped

there was a huge amount of stuff at one stage and when I looked again it was gone !

this is what is available right now, pm if you want anything

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Charles007 (23/3/22)

vicTor said:


> apologies for the delay, thanks to everyone that contributed and to those that grabbed something on the day (JHB vs PTA vape meet - 19/03/2022) hope it helped
> 
> there was a huge amount of stuff at one stage and when I looked again it was gone !
> 
> ...


good afternoon Vic hope. you are well amd doing well thanks for helping me ojt previously i would like to find out it looks. like. there is an voopoo pnp tank. and base in there if it is may i please have it in echamge i will donanate a vape amd anlso Rda if possible the rda thing ismt working for me amd. maybe an vapresso or other tank that might work and some. juice please let me. know i. will collect from you

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor (23/3/22)

Charles007 said:


> good afternoon Vic hope. you are well amd doing well thanks for helping me ojt previously i would like to find out it looks. like. there is an voopoo pnp tank. and base in there if it is may i please have it in echamge i will donanate a vape amd anlso Rda if possible the rda thing ismt working for me amd. maybe an vapresso or other tank that might work and some. juice please let me. know i. will collect from you



ok, pm me to make plans

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Charles007 (24/3/22)

good morning Vic would today suit you just let me know morning or aftwrnoon thanks again

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (24/3/22)

Charles007 said:


> good morning Vic would today suit you just let me know morning or aftwrnoon thanks again



...check your pm bra

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (24/3/22)

Charles007 said:


> good morning Vic would today suit you just let me know morning or aftwrnoon thanks again



this man has been sorted !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## vicTor (28/3/22)

...my heart is sore

I know times are difficult, but you can not take free gear and then sell it, will not mention names but I have seen the ad's 

swak !

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Paul33 (28/3/22)

vicTor said:


> ...my heart is sore
> 
> I know times are difficult, but you can not take free gear and then sell it, will not mention names but I have seen the ad's
> 
> swak !


No way!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## ARYANTO (28/3/22)

That ,@vicTor is the pinnacle of greed , why not just give it back at the next meet ,or p.i.f. it in classifieds ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (28/3/22)

vicTor said:


> ...my heart is sore
> 
> I know times are difficult, but you can not take free gear and then sell it, will not mention names but I have seen the ad's
> 
> swak !



Whew! Disgusting!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Viper_SA (28/3/22)

That sucks bro!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi (28/3/22)

vicTor said:


> ...my heart is sore
> 
> I know times are difficult, but you can not take free gear and then sell it, will not mention names but I have seen the ad's
> 
> swak !



That is such a low level. 

Hope those are in the vast minority. Karma will sort them out.

You keep on doing what you do.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (28/3/22)

vicTor said:


> ...my heart is sore
> 
> I know times are difficult, but you can not take free gear and then sell it, will not mention names but I have seen the ad's
> 
> swak !



You do you Scotty-P with no RagretS! Rather think of the other side with hope: Maybe you helped someone that decided they rather want the cash for maybe a bread or some milk (or at least hope it was the case)... If you keep on dwelling about the other possibilities it will drive you insane and damage your good heart! We all have had that one muppet that makes us think twice about another PIF.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (28/3/22)

vicTor said:


> ...my heart is sore
> 
> I know times are difficult, but you can not take free gear and then sell it, will not mention names but I have seen the ad's
> 
> swak !


As I understand the principle of paying it forward; It is when someone does something for you, instead of paying that person back directly, you pass the good deed on to other person(s).
So whilst I share your sentiments ... we don't know the full story, and I think it a little premature to play judge and jury, secondly; 
It isn't supposed to be a conditional donation of goods or deeds, ie. once we have given something over, ownership has passed, and our right to dictate what or how it is used is forfeited.
Also; I stand corrected, however it seems we have no stated rules for said pif box, such as; Who may take what from the box, and when? ... certainly at Vape Meets it's a bit of a "free for all", and on that point;
I have received many requests from persons I know have more than enough vape kit, that simply wish to add more to their collections, and then there people that we know are struggling, yet don't advertise their challenges on the forum ... and finally; What happens when services are offered free ... If for example I repair your mod or tank, possibly using parts that may have been donated; Do we now get to dictate whether that repaired mod / tank / whatever may or may not be sold? ... Status quo, I'm giving people first dibs on the repaired item(s), else they go into the pif box, and or are given to people I know need, as apposed want, same.
I don't have the answers to these, and other moral? dilemmas, and would love to hear others views ...

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Angelskeeper (28/3/22)

I have to agree with @Intuthu Kagesi, and I also feel that the pif box should be for those in need, not those wanting more gear etc.
I also dont agree with the selling pif items, but as said earlier, who are we to know what the circumstamces are surrounding why the pif item was sold.
Its a difficult/grey are when it comes to pif'ing items as its easy for some ppl to spin a sob story just so they can get "free gear" etc.
My take on it, and bare in mind these are my thoughts on the matter... if u have a working setup, you don't need items from the pif box, unless of course youre in desperate need of some liquid.
Its difficult to tell if someone genuinely needs something, and there will always be those few who grab just for the sake of taking something to add to their collection.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## vicTor (28/3/22)

...as they say, fool me once shame on you, fool me twice, shame on me

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## vicTor (28/3/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> As I understand the principle of paying it forward; It is when someone does something for you, instead of paying that person back directly, you pass the good deed on to other person(s).
> So whilst I share your sentiments ... we don't know the full story, and I think it a little premature to play judge and jury, secondly;
> It isn't supposed to be a conditional donation of goods or deeds, ie. once we have given something over, ownership has passed, and our right to dictate what or how it is used is forfeited.
> Also; I stand corrected, however it seems we have no stated rules for said pif box, such as; Who may take what from the box, and when? ... certainly at Vape Meets it's a bit of a "free for all", and on that point;
> ...



agree, so many variables and unknowns, it's a recipe for kak

...but at least try not to sell it on the same platform you got it from ...lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (28/3/22)

vicTor said:


> agree, so many variables and unknowns, it's a recipe for kak
> 
> ...but at least try not to sell it on the same platform you got it from ...lol


That's funny, (the sales platform part) .... but on a more serious note ... we do need to work out some sort of protocol or guidelines for "the box"

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (28/3/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> As I understand the principle of paying it forward; It is when someone does something for you, instead of paying that person back directly, you pass the good deed on to other person(s).
> So whilst I share your sentiments ... we don't know the full story, and I think it a little premature to play judge and jury, secondly;
> It isn't supposed to be a conditional donation of goods or deeds, ie. once we have given something over, ownership has passed, and our right to dictate what or how it is used is forfeited.
> Also; I stand corrected, however it seems we have no stated rules for said pif box, such as; Who may take what from the box, and when? ... certainly at Vape Meets it's a bit of a "free for all", and on that point;
> ...



Once an item exchanges hands (paid/PIF) it becomes the property of the new owner and the one that handed it over has to let go of what happens to that item thereafter. It does not make it easier having someone asking (close to begging) for something just to see them selling it a week later.

On the other hand you get someone that is in NEED of an item and uses it and either PIF it on or sells/trades it to get something else.

It is always difficult and there is no set rules or criteria to do vetting in this regard. So where do we draw the line? We can't. 

Like in any industry you will have those that appreciate what is done for them as the Need outweighed the Want (for something else). Then you get those that will be the chancers that makes us feel: "why do I even bother?". But being able to deal with it and moving on is what makes us better people. The same goes with when we buy something and then get snookered out of our cash and items and then the seller wants to know why the buyer gets upset about it. 

Enough seriousness for a Monday.... can someone please derail this thread for an hour so that we can feel better again?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (28/3/22)

As requested ... 

Sooooo ... What's the weather like in Durbs this week?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (28/3/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> As requested ...
> 
> Sooooo ... What's the weather like in Durbs this week?
> 
> View attachment 252720



Today we are cooking without gas.... tomorrow induction cooking don't stand a chance against pavement cooking... so like usual, it is sunny all through the week and when I want to Braai this weekend it is going to rain again...

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (28/3/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Today we are cooking without gas.... tomorrow induction cooking don't stand a chance against pavement cooking... so like usual, it is sunny all through the week and when I want to Braai this weekend it is going to rain again...
> 
> View attachment 252721


Reminds me of the question of what you get after two days of rain ... Monday

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stranger (28/3/22)

I had to write an ethics essay as part of a set of exams I was taking.

I got an A plus. My essay was centered around how in black culture sharing was not considered stealing even if you took something without express permissions. I used the examples of the office space whereby at back to school time the pens, pencils and note books were just taken.

The context was that if one culture clashes with another then education is required on both parts in order for an understanding to be reached.

Don't ask for an essay on entitlement, I would not be able to keep the bad language out.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (28/3/22)

PIF with a difference 


Stranger said:


> I had to write an ethics essay as part of a set of exams I was taking.
> 
> I got an A plus. My essay was centered around how in black culture sharing was not considered stealing even if you took something without express permissions. I used the examples of the office space whereby at back to school time the pens, pencils and note books were just taken.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Hooked (28/3/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> As I understand the principle of paying it forward; It is when someone does something for you, instead of paying that person back directly, you pass the good deed on to other person(s).
> So whilst I share your sentiments ... we don't know the full story, and I think it a little premature to play judge and jury, secondly;
> It isn't supposed to be a conditional donation of goods or deeds, ie. once we have given something over, ownership has passed, and our right to dictate what or how it is used is forfeited.
> Also; I stand corrected, however it seems we have no stated rules for said pif box, such as; Who may take what from the box, and when? ... certainly at Vape Meets it's a bit of a "free for all", and on that point;
> ...



Society has many unspoken rules and selling a PIF is one of them. It's just not done. Period.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Adephi (28/3/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> As I understand the principle of paying it forward; It is when someone does something for you, instead of paying that person back directly, you pass the good deed on to other person(s).
> So whilst I share your sentiments ... we don't know the full story, and I think it a little premature to play judge and jury, secondly;
> It isn't supposed to be a conditional donation of goods or deeds, ie. once we have given something over, ownership has passed, and our right to dictate what or how it is used is forfeited.
> Also; I stand corrected, however it seems we have no stated rules for said pif box, such as; Who may take what from the box, and when? ... certainly at Vape Meets it's a bit of a "free for all", and on that point;
> ...



I agree with you.

If you place an item up for PIF there should be no reservations as to what happens to the item. It is done in good faith.

Whatever the receiver of the item does with it is up to their conscious. It all comes down to basic morals. As The Dude said in The Big Lebowski :"You're not wrong, you're an a$$hole". (Not you, the person selling the pif)

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Charles007 (4/4/22)

Good evening firstly non of you have anything to. say nir have any opinions on what i do or. dont.do amd. name calling and. insulting me my. carater as a person i havent aold anything yes i dis post it on thesite intension was to sell it yes i am. at fault foe it in order to purchase an wearible. wattage device i am ans was and stil am thankful for the help and blessings as my decixes have been stolen havent had the funda to purchase ant devices loat work and lso i have type. 2blood cancer so keep your fulthy mouths of. me. and me. out of your mouths i am fighting an other battle one. most of you hopefully never would have to face. i was looking to sell items for a non mech mod something easer to use yes i was wrong i apoligise to you Vic amd comunity for taking advantage in your. eye's and it looks baf. i know i wanted to remoce it but couldn't come right i wil return the items and fund other. meams. of obtaining an device i am really. sorty. dor offemding anyone amd expecialy you Vic never. nor. was it. my intension to take adcantage. of. your good hearted.ness,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (5/4/22)

@Charles007 I seriously do not want to argue about this, 

I was upset but so over it, as some mentioned since there are no rules and various other angles, I realized that these are not my goods to start with, so please, knock yourself out, sell away. 

Please do not return it.

regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (16/5/22)

I would just like to give a special thanks to @Hooked not only has she sponsored 3 prizes towards the 21 May vape meet, but also donated the below to the PIF Box !! 

what a lady, thanks so much !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (2/7/22)

@MoSiraj @WV2021 this is what is available

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## MoSiraj (21/7/22)

vicTor said:


> @MoSiraj @WV2021 this is what is available
> 
> View attachment 258602
> 
> ...


Hello Mr Victor, thank you for you time and your kindness, i have managed to get litle extra cash, and have bought a starter setup. thank you very much again. when you/if you have some coils, please tell me.

thank you once again.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor (21/7/22)

MoSiraj said:


> Hello Mr Victor, thank you for you time and your kindness, i have managed to get litle extra cash, and have bought a starter setup. thank you very much again. when you/if you have some coils, please tell me.
> 
> thank you once again.



hi there, unfortunately I dispatched last of coils to someone 2 days ago, so nothing left I'm afraid.

Due to no meet last month the box has run quite dry due to sending out various items. There are some RTA's left if you are interested, let me know.

I do apologize.

regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## MoSiraj (21/7/22)

vicTor said:


> hi there, unfortunately I dispatched last of coils to someone 2 days ago, so nothing left I'm afraid.
> 
> Due to no meet last month the box has run quite dry due to sending out various items. There are some RTA's left if you are interested, let me know.
> 
> ...


Hi, no problem.

i bought an Rta for about R150. i am using the coil that came with it. so no problem.

thank you very much for you help.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ivc_mixer (25/7/22)

MoSiraj said:


> Hi, no problem.
> 
> i bought an Rta for about R150. i am using the coil that came with it. so no problem.
> 
> thank you very much for you help.


Hi MoSiraj,

If you can get to VapeX this weekend, then I can give you a set of aliens. Let me know and I will pack it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## vicTor (13/8/22)

hi, to anyone in need, I have 2 x 100ml 2mg sealed bottles of juice available

pm if interested

regards

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (13/8/22)

My 2 cents - you can not just pop in/up and ''demand '' juice , tanks etc , we are a community , established *years* ago , if you can not contribute , or at least be able to be* grateful* for a donation - just go away - stand at BP or a CALTEX and bum a pack of Winston , see what you'll get ...can I help , yes if you know how to appreciate a gift and know what pay it forward means

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor (14/8/22)

vicTor said:


> hi, to anyone in need, I have 2 x 100ml 2mg sealed bottles of juice available
> 
> pm if interested
> 
> regards



these collected from us today, enjoy bra, so glad we could help

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Chris T (14/8/22)

I'd like to say thanks to @vicTor for the juice he helped me help a friend

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## vicTor (1/9/22)

...let's not forget the PIF Box !

The Pay it Forward box is a box at the Vape Meets in which one can bring along and place all your unwanted Vape gear, anything from coils, to cotton, to juice, to attys, to tools, even broken mods, just no batteries please.

What ever is still left in the box after the Meet will be posted here in case someone somewhere needs something.

...your trash may be someone else's treasure !

details for next Vape Meet can be found here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (1/9/22)

Great to see @vicTor 

The PIF initiative for vaping was born here on ECIGSSA many years ago.
Let's hope the spirit of it can continue

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA (1/9/22)

Silver said:


> Great to see @vicTor
> 
> The PIF initiative for vaping was born here on ECIGSSA many years ago.
> Let's hope the spirit of it can continue



My very first RTA was a pif and it got me off the stinkies on that round. Couldn't believe how nice people were on this forum. @shaunadan actually still drove 100km to me to deliver it as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (1/9/22)

Viper_SA said:


> My very first RTA was a pif and it got me off the stinkies on that round. Couldn't believe how nice people were on this forum. @shaunadan actually still drove 100km to me to deliver it as well.



This is outstanding
I remember those days clearly
Big credit to Shaun Nadan - he was a wonderful PIF master. He had a great way with people and was a champ at sniffing out chancers!

Glad to hear that @Viper_SA - I hope this kind of spirit can continue

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (15/9/22)

PIF Box "upgraded" ...lol

...bring it !

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor (16/9/22)

...even when Legends can't make it to the meet, they go above and beyond, you know who you are, thank you Sir !

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## vicTor (18/9/22)

good day, I know I have been bad at this, in terms of updating what's a available, please see items available to anyone in need, if you need something or know of someone that does, please pm me.

Thank you very much to all those who have contributed, appreciate it.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Paul33 (18/9/22)

vicTor said:


> good day, I know I have been bad at this, in terms of updating what's a available, please see items available to anyone in need, if you need something or know of someone that does, please pm me.
> 
> Thank you very much to all those who have contributed, appreciate it.
> 
> ...


Epic dude!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (21/9/22)

...available

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## vicTor (21/9/22)

...available

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## vicTor (22/9/22)

...available

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Adephi (22/9/22)

This is awesome.

You can start a small shop with all those goodies.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## vicTor (23/9/22)

thank you everyone contributing

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## vicTor (27/9/22)

...available, gratis, pm me

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## vicTor (29/9/22)

...available

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor (1/10/22)

...anyone struggling with juice, pm me

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (5/10/22)

...available

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## vicTor (5/10/22)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

